# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Đi tìm sự thật.

## Tai Tran

Bạn TaiTran đang bị nghi ngờ mua bán không minh bạch, đồng thời có dùng các bài viết dạng trao đổi kiến thức/kinh nghiệm nhằm mục đích tạo cớ chứng thực cho sản phẩm của mình. Trong lúc trao đổi thì thông tin thật thật hư hư.
Sự thật như thế nào.. tạm thời chờ thêm thông tin để làm rỏ. Do hiện giờ AD vẫn chưa có được những thông tin cần thiết để chứng thực nên sẽ không đưa ra kết luận.

Tạm thời AD di chuyển các bài viết này vào chuyên mục Câu chuyện cảnh giác và là chủ đề mở.. nếu bạn TaiTran thấy mọi việc nêu ra ở đây không đúng sự thật thì vào cho ý kiến.

Nội dung các bài viết bên dưới, AD sẽ giữ nguyên.

Trân trọng CNCProVN

các Pro cho em hỏi ! em mới mua máy, nhưng anh thợ set kg biết có chuẩn kg nhưng trục Y kêu quá, em sử dụng 2 Y, ban đầu x và z cũng kêu nhưng sau này đỡ hơn nhiều chỉ còn lại Y (1 trục Y kêu trục còn lại kg kêu) tiếng kêu hú giống như đang nghiến cái gì ấy, em thì không rành trong tính toán và set các tham số. mong ae chỉ giáo.
Vit me em không biết bước mấy nhưng anh thợ bảo bước 20 ! em có chụp các tham số trong môtr tuning của ảnh set mong các ae chỉ giáo.

----------


## cnclaivung

sevo chạy visme bước 20 khủng nhẩy, các bác phán cho phát em hóng

----------


## Diyodira

> các Pro cho em hỏi ! em mới mua máy, nhưng anh thợ set kg biết có chuẩn kg nhưng trục Y kêu quá, em sử dụng 2 Y, ban đầu x và z cũng kêu nhưng sau này đỡ hơn nhiều chỉ còn lại Y (1 trục Y kêu trục còn lại kg kêu) tiếng kêu hú giống như đang nghiến cái gì ấy, em thì không rành trong tính toán và set các tham số. mong ae chỉ giáo.
> Vit me em không biết bước mấy nhưng anh thợ bảo bước 20 ! em có chụp các tham số trong môtr tuning của ảnh set mong các ae chỉ giáo.


Lôi ông thợ ra chứ mới mua mà sao lên đây kêu.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy vít me có vẻ thiếu rãnh bi  :Big Grin:  hoặc lắp bi không đúng kích thước

----------

ppgas

----------


## Tai Tran

em mua nguyên comle nguyên cây seconhand của japan luôn đó mọi người, anh thợ đổ cho cơ khí vit bị lỗi rây ra dao động hay cộng hưởng làm tần số rung, nhưng rung hay kêu khi máy đứng yên là phi lý, mà nếu bỏ đó bao lâu nó cũng còn kêu và rung, tắt cb thì hết. hic hic thằng bán sevor thì kg nghe máy luôn

----------


## ahdvip

> em mua nguyên comle nguyên cây seconhand của japan luôn đó mọi người, anh thợ đổ cho cơ khí vit bị lỗi rây ra dao động hay cộng hưởng làm tần số rung, nhưng rung hay kêu khi máy đứng yên là phi lý, mà nếu bỏ đó bao lâu nó cũng còn kêu và rung, tắt cb thì hết. hic hic thằng bán sevor thì kg nghe máy luôn


Nghe như có vẻ ông bán kia set gain hơi bị lố nên motor nó gầm gừ

----------

taih2

----------


## Gamo

Nếu vậy thì coi chừng giống bác Ahdvip nói là cấu hình thông số sai rồi nên motor ko đứng yên một chỗ được nên nó gầm gừ. Mắt thường thì ko thấy nhưng rờ vào có thể thấy nó rung. Trong một số trường hợp ko thấy nó rung luôn nhưng bật phần mềm cấu hình lên thì sẽ thấy.

Nếu được bác gỡ servo ra, đẩy tay thử xem lỗi do servo hay do phần còn lại?

----------

taih2

----------


## Tai Tran

em gỡ ra rồi lấy dâu rút rút vào cốt 2 trục Y thì nó chạy như nhau nhưng..... có hiện tượng giật, tức là môtr vẫn chạy nhưng có độ khựng

----------


## CKD

Mình nói vài câu.. có mít lòng ai thì mình xin lỗi trước nhé.
Nếu người bán cho bác chủ bảo là máy nguyên bản japan thì chắc chắn là đã bị lừa. Máy này là máy tự lắp.. made in VN luôn chứ không có tí chút gì là nguyên con japan cả. Tại sao ư?.
- Nhìn cái tủ. Đúng là dùng Yaskawa của japan nhưng cách lắp tủ thì đúng là của già bàn mới có. Nói cái tủ nguyên bản của tụi japan thì mấy chú japan buồn mà chít.
- Cái mâm màu đỏ gạch thế kia thì mình cũng ít thấy chú japan nào dùng.
- Dây điện không số, không màu, không cos. Có cái đây đen đen, to to nối giửa B1 với B2 trên driver là japan.
- Dùng Mach3. Cái này lần đầu mới nghe nói máy nguyên bản nhật dùng controler Mach3. Máy đã được làm lại, hoán cải qua Mach3 thì thấy nhiều.
- Dùng BOB china, có giá thị trường tại VN là 250K.
- X & Z hình như ray hộp AI thì phải. Dùng bước vit 20 chứng tỏ có gì dùng đó, trình thiết kế không tốt hoặc không có khã năng lựa chọn vật tư.
- Lọt vào hình cái chân sắt hàn còn thấy lục cục.

Nếu bác chủ cho thêm cái hình tổng thể con máy thì đôi khi còn có thể đoán được ai là người lắp con máy này nữa cơ. Vì dùng servo, chạy song mã thì ở VN chỉ có vài người dám lắp. Trong số ít đó thì chỉ có vài người có đủ trình để làm cho con song mã chạy Ok (chạy được gọi là ngon thì còn hiếm hơn), số còn chỉ có thể nói là chạy.
Đa phần song mã lắp trên máy gỗ.. được hướng dẫn chạy rater theo X, khi đó Y chỉ nhích nhích từng chút một (khoảng 0.1-0.5mm) nên khó mà biết được là chạy đúng hay sai. Nếu dùng cắt 2D thì do nhu cầu làm gỗ, chã ai lại dùng thước đo kiểm tra sản phẩm bao giờ, nên đúng sai cũng không xác định.

Sau phần chém thì tới phần chuẩn đoán. Do bác chủ mô tả bệnh trang chưa rỏ nên tạm lấy các bệnh thường gặp với máy chạy servo ra để bác chủ có cơ sở so sánh.
- Dấu hiệu: máy không chạy, đang đúng yên nhưng giàn cơ khí kêu o o o, hoặc run nhẹ, hoặc kiểm như gầm gừ không chịu đúng yên ---> Servo dư gain. Dùng tay đẩy mạnh một trục, máy run lắc mạnh rồi mới chịu dừng lại ---> dư gain.
- Dấu hiệu: máy dáp ứng chậm, dùng tay đẩy mạnh một trục, máy phản ứng từ từ, mất một lúc mới trả về được vị trí cũ ---> Servo thiếu gain.
- Dấu hiệu: trục Y (song mã) đứng yên, không run, nhưng khi chạy thì run mạnh, gầm gừ ---> 2 servo trục Y không cân bằng.
- Dấu hiệu: khi tắt điện, dùng tay lắc nhẹ các trục, tới lui, qua lại.. thấy có độ rơ ---> rơ cơ khí.
- Dấu hiệu: khi tắt điện, quay trục vit thấy bị khựng, không trơn tru, lực không đều ---> vit me hoặc ray trượt bị lọt bụi bẩn vào các ổ trục.

Khắc phục..
- về cơ khí thì tùy trường hợp mà khắc phục khác nhau.
- về phần servo. Turning servo là một trò chơi khó nhưng rất thú vị, cũng rất nguy nhiểm. Do đó nếu không am hiểu thì theo mình không nên chạm vào, nên tìm người am hiểu để thực hiện việc này.
- là máy ráp trong nước (nhiều khi người bán cũng chính là người ráp). Yêu cầu họ thực hiện đúng trách nhiệm, làm thế nào để máy vận hành êm & trơn tru mới thanh toán. Cái này e cũng khó vì như mình nói ở trên, song mã muốn ngon thì không có mấy người làm được.

Chúc bác chủ may mắn.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, ppgas, taih2

----------


## Tai Tran

ý em nói là bộ vit me anh à !
chứ kg phải nguyên con máy, còn gơ cơ khí là kg có, dùng tay quay vit kg rơ, kh rít, em nghĩ bác đón đúng là dư gan dư gì ấy

----------


## CKD

Vậy là máy tự lắp, mình thấy nguyên soconhand japan nên hiểu lầm.

Vậy theo mình thì bạn nên hạ em nó xuống một cấp, dùng step hoặc tốt hơn là HBS (leadshine) or alpha (Vexta). Vì đa phần mấy anh thợ điện.. làm servo chạy được thì nhiều, chỉnh cho servo chạy ngon thì ít. Nên bán mấy bộ servo đi và đổi...
Tạm tính mỗi con servo 200W (trong ảnh không xác định được, có thể là 100, 400) giá thị trường là 3tr500. Có thể đổi qua dùng alpha size 86, hình như là tương đương về tiền. Hoặc HBS 86 dài 100 (giá 5tr).

Cách set servo thì không khó nhưng không dễ.
- dư gain thì run
- thiếu gain thì không chính xác.
- làm thế nào mới biết đúng, dư hoặc thiếu.. phải test kỹ khi vận hành máy., không có bất kỳ tham số cơ sở nào (trừ máy thiết kế từ A-Z).
- riêng phần song mã thì ngoài việc đúng, còn phải cân bằng, đồng bộ. Vụ đồng bộ là khó nhất.

----------

Tai Tran

----------


## Tai Tran

> Vậy là máy tự lắp, mình thấy nguyên soconhand japan nên hiểu lầm.
> 
> Vậy theo mình thì bạn nên hạ em nó xuống một cấp, dùng step hoặc tốt hơn là HBS (leadshine) or alpha (Vexta). Vì đa phần mấy anh thợ điện.. làm servo chạy được thì nhiều, chỉnh cho servo chạy ngon thì ít. Nên bán mấy bộ servo đi và đổi...
> Tạm tính mỗi con servo 200W (trong ảnh không xác định được, có thể là 100, 400) giá thị trường là 3tr500. Có thể đổi qua dùng alpha size 86, hình như là tương đương về tiền. Hoặc HBS 86 dài 100 (giá 5tr).
> 
> Cách set servo thì không khó nhưng không dễ.
> - dư gain thì run
> - thiếu gain thì không chính xác.
> - làm thế nào mới biết đúng, dư hoặc thiếu.. phải test kỹ khi vận hành máy., không có bất kỳ tham số cơ sở nào (trừ máy thiết kế từ A-Z).
> - riêng phần song mã thì ngoài việc đúng, còn phải cân bằng, đồng bộ. Vụ đồng bộ là khó nhất.


anh có thể giúp em ! anh thợ chỉ em set hàm Pn 100 và Pn 102, nhưng em tìm mãi không thấy trong yaskawa là hai hàm này có tác dụng gì, tay đó tắt máy đi chơi rồi ! huuhuh

----------


## Diyodira

> anh có thể giúp em ! anh thợ chỉ em set hàm Pn 100 và Pn 102, nhưng em tìm mãi không thấy trong yaskawa là hai hàm này có tác dụng gì, tay đó tắt máy đi chơi rồi ! huuhuh


Tay đó là tay nào vạch mặt ra chứ sao dễ vậy được?

Qua đây mình cũng muốn nhắn nhủ tới các nhà đầu tư rằng, sau khi xem xét về người và cơ sở cảm thấy tin tưởng rồi thì nên nhớ " đồng tiền đi trước là đồng tiền khôn".
Thanks.

----------

Tai Tran

----------


## Tai Tran

> Theo kinh nghiệm thì mình chưa vội phán gì hết.
> Có vài câu hỏi đặt ra cần chủ máy trả lời trung thực.
> 1. Máy tự ráp hay mua?
> 2. Nếu mua thì việc giao dịch đã đi tới đâu rồi?
> Thanks


em mau bộ vitme, sevor người đó mua, nói chung toàn phần điện người đó mua hết, chỉ mỗi nguồn 24v cho bob chạy là e mua, chọn mặt gởi vàng gì bác ơi, người bán không trách nhiệm, người làm cũng vậy, h em sống dỡ chết dỡ

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CKD

Như mình đã nói. Vụ này muốn làm được phải dựa vào thực tế. Chứ giúp từ xa là quá khó. Vì muốn làm đúng phải quan sát lúc máy chạy.
Mình cũng muốn biết người nhận làm phần điện cho bạn là ai.

----------

Tai Tran

----------


## Tai Tran

> Như mình đã nói. Vụ này muốn làm được phải dựa vào thực tế. Chứ giúp từ xa là quá khó. Vì muốn làm đúng phải quan sát lúc máy chạy.
> Mình cũng muốn biết người nhận làm phần điện cho bạn là ai.


chắc cha đó tắt máy đi chơi lễ rồi, em gỡ motor ra lấy dây rút để xem hành trình thì 2 trục y chạy đều nhau nhưng 1 motor có hiện tượng giật giật không mịn, chắc nó là nguyên nhân rây rung lắt, hic ae có ai là cao thủ chuyên set sevor yaskawa giới thiệu dùm em với.
tìm hàm và set hàm em làm đc rồi nhưng ý nghĩa và thông số như thê nào thì e tèo !

----------


## jimmyli

chạy 2 trục Y mà sài Sevor thì hơi khó config đó, chuyên làm nó còn bở hơi tai chứ đừng nói là biết sơ sơ....

----------


## solero

Tuning lợi gia tốc thì servo bị hunting nên servo nó gừ gừ. Máy bị lệch trục Y là do tuning ko đồng bộ được 2 servo. Nếu người làm máy ko tuning được thì là do đua đòi lên servo mà kinh nghiệm và trình độ chưa đủ. Nên nhờ chuyên gia tuning lại.

----------


## CKD

Rốt cuộc là chẵng biết được ai lo phần điện cho bác chủ. Quả thật giang hồ hồ hiểm ác. Né tránh kiểu này cũng khó lòng nhỉ.
Mình tin là bác không phải là người duy nhất chết đứng với servo. Chẵng qua là chưa hoăc vì lý do gì đó chưa lên tiếng thôi. Mình biết một tay tập toẹ lắp máy, đã lắp cho nhiều người, rất khoái servo, lại không biết gì về servo, lại hay dùng servo công suất bé ........
Đề nghị bác chủ truy cứu trách nhiệm tới cùng với chú thợ điện đã bảo kê bác vụ servo. Cái param pn100 & pn101 là speed loop gain & intergal. Chọc ngoái vào đây tác dụng không rỏ ràng đâu.
Giải pháp cho bác chủ là copy param từ con chạy ok wua con ko ok

----------


## solero

> Rốt cuộc là chẵng biết được ai lo phần điện cho bác chủ. Quả thật giang hồ hồ hiểm ác. Né tránh kiểu này cũng khó lòng nhỉ.
> Mình tin là bác không phải là người duy nhất chết đứng với servo. Chẵng qua là chưa hoăc vì lý do gì đó chưa lên tiếng thôi. Mình biết một tay tập toẹ lắp máy, đã lắp cho nhiều người, rất khoái servo, lại không biết gì về servo, lại hay dùng servo công suất bé ........
> Đề nghị bác chủ truy cứu trách nhiệm tới cùng với chú thợ điện đã bảo kê bác vụ servo. Cái param pn100 & pn101 là speed loop gain & intergal. Chọc ngoái vào đây tác dụng không rỏ ràng đâu.
> Giải pháp cho bác chủ là copy param từ con chạy ok wua con ko ok


Đọc xong thấy giông giống mềnh hê hê.

----------


## CKD

> Đọc xong thấy giông giống mềnh hê hê.


Bác là trùm của các trùm rồi, là chân nhân bất lộ tướng, ai mà dám nói.  :Smile: 

Thấy rât nhiều bạn lên đây trao đổi nhưng lại up up mở mở nên hơi bức xúc thôi.

Ngoài ra đa phần nghĩ servo rất mạnh, lại không mất bước, công suất bé, kéo máy to nên khã năng tuning hiệu quả là rất khó

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác là trùm của các trùm rồi, là chân nhân bất lộ tướng, ai mà dám nói. 
> 
> Thấy rât nhiều bạn lên đây trao đổi nhưng lại up up mở mở nên hơi bức xúc thôi.


Quả thật chủ máy 7up 7mở nên khó đi tới đích. Trước tiên mình phải bảo vệ ae kỹ thuật chứ, rồi nếu ai hành nghề khg có lương tâm  thì tính tiếp, đâu thể nói chung chung vậy đc mang tiếng giới KT sao. 
Còn nếu mục đích làm máy rõ ràng, tự diy thì diễn đàn này thừa sức để help bạn. Vì ai cũng phải trải qua như thế để làm chủ đc Servo. Như CKD nói rồi: dễ, thật sự đơn giản.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ngoài ra đa phần nghĩ servo rất mạnh, lại không mất bước, công suất bé, kéo máy to nên khã năng tuning hiệu quả là rất khó


Với Servo thì công suất tăng theo giá tiền nên phải cân nhắc, dù biết càng khỏe càng tốt, nhưng nếu chưa kinh qua thì 2kw vẫn vật vã.

----------


## Tai Tran

> Quả thật chủ máy 7up 7mở nên khó đi tới đích. Trước tiên mình phải bảo vệ ae kỹ thuật chứ, rồi nếu ai hành nghề khg có lương tâm  thì tính tiếp, đâu thể nói chung chung vậy đc mang tiếng giới KT sao. 
> Còn nếu mục đích làm máy rõ ràng, tự diy thì diễn đàn này thừa sức để help bạn. Vì ai cũng phải trải qua như thế để làm chủ đc Servo. Như CKD nói rồi: dễ, thật sự đơn giản.


không phải em up mở gì, mà e đợi qua lễ xem sao, chứ h thì tắt máy cứ cho là hợp lý đi vì đi chơi lễ ! chứ em cũng chết dỡ chứ biế sao, qua vụ này e sẽ làm rõ từng ng 1, cái tủ điện thì anh thợ đó làm luôn, cả mua sevor và bob

----------


## solero

> chắc cha đó tắt máy đi chơi lễ rồi, em gỡ motor ra lấy dây rút để xem hành trình thì 2 trục y chạy đều nhau nhưng 1 motor có hiện tượng giật giật không mịn, chắc nó là nguyên nhân rây rung lắt, hic ae có ai là cao thủ chuyên set sevor yaskawa giới thiệu dùm em với.
> tìm hàm và set hàm em làm đc rồi nhưng ý nghĩa và thông số như thê nào thì e tèo !


Servo tuning trên máy rồi mà tháo ra để không tải để test coi chừng nhận trái đắng nhé.

----------

taih2

----------


## solero

> Bác là trùm của các trùm rồi, là chân nhân bất lộ tướng, ai mà dám nói. 
> 
> Thấy rât nhiều bạn lên đây trao đổi nhưng lại up up mở mở nên hơi bức xúc thôi.
> 
> Ngoài ra đa phần nghĩ servo rất mạnh, lại không mất bước, công suất bé, kéo máy to nên khã năng tuning hiệu quả là rất khó


Servo tuning tốt vẫn khai thác được hiệu năng:
Máy này 1825 tự trọng khá nặng. Em dùng 4 servo Mitsu J2S 400w vẫn lên được 10m/min dù gia tốc ko đc cao lắm. 
Raster X:



Raster Y:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nếu bác Tai Tran  xác định không phải lỗi phần cơ khí, thì cứ thử đổi qua lại mô tơ của X - Y xem, nếu xác định môtơ cũng không vấn đề gì thì đơn giản nhất là bác mua một cái cáp của yskawa cắm vào máy tính, rồi cho nó tự tunning, tuy chưa được "Pờ rồ" nhưng bảo đảm máy chạy êm như ru, khỏe như trâu. Bác ở HN thì qua em cho mượn câi dây mà dùng, đỡ tốn tiền mua  :Big Grin: 
 - Trục vít bước 20 hay 30 cũng không đáng ngại lắm (tùy công việc mình sử dụng). do nhu cầu tốc độ cao hay không, và để làm gì mà thôi. Em đang chạy X vit me bước 20, Y vit me bước 30, máy khổ 400 x 600. Khoan, phay nhanh và "rất" chính xác.
  Em thấy sao nói vậy thôi, về chuyên ngành cơ khí và điện tử em không có căn bản nên nói vài câu để bác tham khảo

----------


## CKD

2 motor trục Y thi tuning đồng thời hay làm từng cái thế bác?
Vit me bước bao nhiêu là tuỳ theo mục đích và khích thước vận hành cụ thể mà có ưu nhược điểm riêng.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em ngĩ là tunning một con. Sau đó lấy chương trình của con 1 đỏ vào con 2

----------


## Gamo

2 servo trục Y tuning chắc chết do phần cơ khí mình làm khó mà hoàn hảo 100% được. 1 thằng bị sai, nó sửa => thằng 2 bị sai => nó sửa => thằng 1 bị sai lại...

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chỉ làm một con thôi chứ bác, sau đó thì đổ chương trình vào con thứ hai, không cho nó sửa nữa chứ.

----------


## CKD

Vụ song mã chạy servo chết ở chổ
- chỉ tuning riêng lẽ mỗi con. Khi đó thông số cơ khí bị sai hoàn toàn. X2 lên sẽ dư gain (nói vậy cho dễ hiêu) 
- không có khã năng chạy master/slaver.

Để chơi tạm ổn cho trường hợp này thì tuning từ từ, từ gain thấp lên cao (đồng bộ cả 2 con). Đến khi nào thấy ổn thì thôi. Vụ bị run cộng hưởng khó giải quyết triệt để.
Nói chung servo hơi khó, song mã càng khó hơn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Đổi quách cặp secvo thành anpha là ngon nhất trong trường hợp này

----------


## Nam CNC

2 anpha và 2 AC servo là chết nữa , Bác kem cho xem vài cái xẹo do kết hợp step và AC servo xem nào hehehehe.

----------


## CKD

> 2 anpha và 2 AC servo là chết nữa , Bác kem cho xem vài cái xẹo do kết hợp step và AC servo xem nào hehehehe.


Vụ đó do tuning servo chưa đúng thôi, hoặc do servo công suất không đủ, nên thời gian đáp ứng chậm hơn step. Nếu chạy hình lớn thì khó phát hiện.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> các Pro cho em hỏi ! em mới mua máy, nhưng anh thợ set kg biết có chuẩn kg nhưng trục Y kêu quá, em sử dụng 2 Y, ban đầu x và z cũng kêu nhưng sau này đỡ hơn nhiều chỉ còn lại Y (1 trục Y kêu trục còn lại kg kêu) tiếng kêu hú giống như đang nghiến cái gì ấy, em thì không rành trong tính toán và set các tham số. mong ae chỉ giáo.
> Vit me em không biết bước mấy nhưng anh thợ bảo bước 20 ! em có chụp các tham số trong môtr tuning của ảnh set mong các ae chỉ giáo.
> Đính kèm 7347Đính kèm 7348Đính kèm 7349Đính kèm 7350Đính kèm 7351Đính kèm 7352Đính kèm 7353Đính kèm 7354Đính kèm 7355Đính kèm 7356Đính kèm 7357


 BÁO CÁO CÁC BÁC :
  Em đã "sửa" xong con này một cách hoàn hảo rồi ợ
 Hoá ra đây chỉ là một chiêu trò để lừa gạt thôi, anh em tốn công phí sức rồi. Và em còn phí cả tiền nữa 
 Sau khi đăng bài này Trần tài hay tài trần liền giao bán vì không setup được, lấy dẫn chứng luôn ở bài này để chứng minh rằng mình không làm được nên bán. Em sau 6 tháng không động đến CNC, nay còn mấy cái khung HQ thấy phù hợp với động cơ 100w nên quyết định mua với giá 10tr/4 bộ
 Hàng về, em cũng thờ ơ lắm, hôm nay cắm vào máy tính thì một drive 30w, ba em còn lại là 50w. 3 động cơ omron 100w quay tay thấy lạo xạo. một em có phanh ( thắng từ) 100w mà sao em chưa cắm điện mà xoay tay nhẹ lắm (!). Em gọi điện thì chỉ nghe thấy nhạc chờ, gọi nhiều lắm, đến hết cả pin của bác này..., rồi đến khi trần tài sạc lại, em lại gọi cũng không được. Em cho thằng em làm cùng nó gọi tiếp để em đi ...uống bia. rồi ở nhà thế nào nó lại nhắn tin chửi anh chàng trần tài này thậm tệ (Vì em giao cái máy cho nó làm mà), Nhưng cũng không có hồi âm. (Em cũng xin lỗi bác tài trần vì để cho thằng em nó dùng đt nói những lời lẽ ko hay. chứ em thì ko chửi bác làm gì cho tốn hơi và mất thời gian)
 Câu chuyện là như vậy. Cacs bác cùng cảnh giác nhé, vì em thấy bên diễn đàn kia lại có anh chàng trần tài "nhờ" anh em diễn đàn sửa hộ mấy em step, chắc mấy hôm nữa lại giao bán thôi  :Big Grin: 
 Cá nhân em mất 10tr không sao, chỉ có điều thấy nản kiểu mua hàng từ xa quá, dĩ nhiên không phải ai cũng vậy. Nhưng đây đúng là con sâu bỏ giầu nồi canh

----------

h-d, katerman, Luyến, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## solero

Anh em đi đâu hết rồi ý nhỉ? Vào giúp bác ấy tuning với.

----------

ducmoctx, Gamo, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Servo chứ đâu phải step mà mấy ae mua bán đơn giản vậy.
Hàn dây jắc đầy đủ, cho chạy thử còn chưa an tâm thì đừng nghĩ tới việc mua từ xa.

Ngay từ đầu tôi đã thấy vô lý rồi, có bóng dáng không trung thực (nói láo), không đàng hoàng rồi, nên tôi chưa vội help, để xem qua lễ có lòi ra ông kỹ thuật nào khg, quả thật lòi ra ông lừa đảo.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> BÁO CÁO CÁC BÁC :
>   Em đã "sửa" xong con này một cách hoàn hảo rồi ợ
>  Hoá ra đây chỉ là một chiêu trò để lừa gạt thôi, anh em tốn công phí sức rồi. Và em còn phí cả tiền nữa 
>  Sau khi đăng bài này Trần tài hay tài trần liền giao bán vì không setup được, lấy dẫn chứng luôn ở bài này để chứng minh rằng mình không làm được nên bán. Em sau 6 tháng không động đến CNC, nay còn mấy cái khung HQ thấy phù hợp với động cơ 100w nên quyết định mua với giá 10tr/4 bộ
>  Hàng về, em cũng thờ ơ lắm, hôm nay cắm vào máy tính thì một drive 30w, ba em còn lại là 50w. 3 động cơ omron 100w quay tay thấy lạo xạo. một em có phanh ( thắng từ) 100w mà sao em chưa cắm điện mà xoay tay nhẹ lắm (!). Em gọi điện thì chỉ nghe thấy nhạc chờ, gọi nhiều lắm, đến hết cả pin của bác này..., rồi đến khi trần tài sạc lại, em lại gọi cũng không được. Em cho thằng em làm cùng nó gọi tiếp để em đi ...uống bia. rồi ở nhà thế nào nó lại nhắn tin chửi anh chàng trần tài này thậm tệ (Vì em giao cái máy cho nó làm mà), Nhưng cũng không có hồi âm. (Em cũng xin lỗi bác tài trần vì để cho thằng em nó dùng đt nói những lời lẽ ko hay. chứ em thì ko chửi bác làm gì cho tốn hơi và mất thời gian)
>  Câu chuyện là như vậy. Cacs bác cùng cảnh giác nhé, vì em thấy bên diễn đàn kia lại có anh chàng trần tài "nhờ" anh em diễn đàn sửa hộ mấy em step, chắc mấy hôm nữa lại giao bán thôi 
>  Cá nhân em mất 10tr không sao, chỉ có điều thấy nản kiểu mua hàng từ xa quá, dĩ nhiên không phải ai cũng vậy. Nhưng đây đúng là con sâu bỏ giầu nồi canh


haiz, chiêu trò bài bản thật, thanks cụ thông tin

----------


## solero

Giang hồ hiểm ác, may mà có bạn có phường

----------

anhcos, ducmoctx, Gamo, h-d, hungdn, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, ngocanhld2802, nhatson, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

Trong tóp bò này chẳng ai nói sai.

----------


## nhatson

> Trong tóp bò này chẳng ai nói sai.


con này em thấy giống con LỪA hơn  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> con này em thấy giống con LỪA hơn


Vâng Lừa thì chuẩn hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Chết cười...

----------


## CKD

Mình thì chã để tâm đến vấn đề này.. tham gia vì muốn mượn lời cảnh tỉnh những bạn DIY ham hố servo. Mình chẵng xem thường ai, cũng chẵng xem việc dùng servo phải là thần thánh gì.. Nhưng có rất nhiều người tin vào hiệu năng của servo mà không hề biết để đạt được hiệu năng ấy thì phải làm những gì. Chính thế mình mới nói: khó thì không khó, dễ thì chẵng dể.
_Món đồ kỹ thuật càng cao, càng ưu việc.. muốn làm chủ được nó thì mình cũng phải bỏ công sức càng nhiều, cho dù khoa học có tiến bộ thì cũng đơn giản hóa được phần nào thôi._

Mà thật lòng muốn giúp.. thì giờ cũng không nghĩ mình bì lừa.. Việc thấy người khác gặp khó khăn.. nếu giúp được thì nên giúp. Mình mất chút thời gian và tâm sức cũng chỉ vì lòng nhiệt tình của bản thân đối với cộng đồng. Nếu mỗi lần muốn làm gì, giúp ai đều phải đắn đo, cân đông đo đếm thì còn gì là ý nghĩa.

Còn việc lên đây quăng vài bài.. thì có thể lừa bán hàng cho người khác.. chỉ có thể nói là:
- Con người có ý đồ sấu xa, lợi dụng lòng tốt từ cộng đồng để giúp tô tạo bộ mặt giả tạo hòng lừa người khác. Người này là đáng trách nhất.
- Người mua không tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin mà đã tiến hành giao dịch thì.. do người mua cả tin mà thôi.

Mà việc giao dịch bán hàng cũng không diễn ra công khai trên diễn đàn ta.. nên cũng khó mà trách. Thật thật giả giả căn cứ vào đâu? Chỉ trách là sao thạch sanh thì ngày càng ít mà lý thông thì càng nhiều.

----------

cnclaivung, thanhtrung, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cảm ơn các bác đã lên tiếng và ủng hộ. 
 Em ngĩ đã đến lúc chúng ta "trả lại" đúng với chủ đề của chủ thớt. Việc của em chỉ là " chuyện vớ vẩn" , đưa lên Để cùng chia sẻ việc mình vừa " trải nghiệm" với mong muốn cộng đồng cùng chia sẻ mà thôi.
 Về kỹ thuật : em cũng chỉ i tờ mà lại học đòi khoa học kỹ thuật cao, . Biết rằng nhiều cái vượt quá sức mình mà vẫn muốn thử. Vẫn muốn trải nghiệm để ... Chém gió. Xấu hổ quá. Xấu hổ quá!
 Cũng như chuyện mua bán này, không diễn ra trên diễn đàn ta, em không dám trách ai, chỉ tự trách mình ngu dốt. Chỉ muốn mang cái ngu dốt này ra công chúng để mọi người khỏi mắc phải những sai lầm đáng tiếc
 Làm phiền anh em trên diễn đàn rồi. Chúng ta cùng chở lại nội dung chính của chủ thớt nhé
 Chân thành cảm ơn!

----------

ppgas, solero

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy ông nội tát nước theo mưa, dẹp bò-lừa dùm tui nghen.

----------

ngocanhld2802, solero

----------


## CKD

Bác *ngocanhld2802* có thể lập chủ đề để cảnh báo bác bán hàng này không?
Dù gì vụ việc cũng đã rồi.. cảnh báo để hạn chế thêm các anh em bị thiệt hại?
Nếu đồng ý thì bác cho thêm thông tin, tên tuổi, địa chỉ, sdt, tài khoản v.v... nói chung là các thông tin liên quan đến người bán để anh em biết đường mà né. Chứ chỉ dựa vào cái nick thì.. khi đã muốn.. lập bao nhiêu nick mà chả được.

Về servo thì hình như mấy bộ <=100W nó giống nhau hay sao ấy. Lúc trước em dùng chỉ thấy bo 100 & 200W nó khác nhau chút, 400W thì xác nó to thêm chút nữa. Chổ bán nó đổi bo công suất qua lại giữa 100-200W vô tư. Nên không biết gán ép thì có dùng tạm được không?. Motor quay không trơn thì em cũng gặp mấy con.. Lúc trước cũng có mua mấy con Yaskawa 100, sigma III. Khi mua cũng lắm gian truân vì cả tháng hơn mới có hàng. Khi có thì thiếu này thiếu kia, motor quay không êm. Nhưng người bán cũng cố gắng khắc phục, gởi cho đủ linh phụ kiện, cho dù mất đâu 3 tháng gì đó nên em cho qua. Motor không êm thì em chẵng biết sao.. chỉ là khi test thấy không báo error, test lúc lâu thì thấy trơn tru trở lại, chắc các ổ bi lâu ngày không quay nên nó trơ ra.

Về cái ảnh.. Riêng em thì nghĩ bác Kem cũng muốn anh em vui vẻ, khuây khỏa nên mới mất công ngồi làm cái hình con l.... ấy để anh em cười xả tress thôi. Em không bấm thanks cho cái ảnh ấy.. nhưng quả thật em cũng *chết cười với nó* hehe. Nên để hay xóa em không có ý kiến  :Smile: 

Cũng nhờ AD move mấy cái bài viết phía sau không liên quan đến chủ đề của bác Kem qua mục khác cho nó thoáng.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Dạ vâng nhờ Admin move hết những bài không liên quan để em up phiên bản mới của tool tuning - cncpro lên với ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác *ngocanhld2802* có thể lập chủ đề để cảnh báo bác bán hàng này không?
> Dù gì vụ việc cũng đã rồi.. cảnh báo để hạn chế thêm các anh em bị thiệt hại?
> Nếu đồng ý thì bác cho thêm thông tin, tên tuổi, địa chỉ, sdt, tài khoản v.v... nói chung là các thông tin liên quan đến người bán để anh em biết đường mà né. Chứ chỉ dựa vào cái nick thì.. khi đã muốn.. lập bao nhiêu nick mà chả được.
> 
> Về servo thì hình như mấy bộ <=100W nó giống nhau hay sao ấy. Lúc trước em dùng chỉ thấy bo 100 & 200W nó khác nhau chút, 400W thì xác nó to thêm chút nữa. Chổ bán nó đổi bo công suất qua lại giữa 100-200W vô tư. Nên không biết gán ép thì có dùng tạm được không?. Motor quay không trơn thì em cũng gặp mấy con.. Lúc trước cũng có mua mấy con Yaskawa 100, sigma III. Khi mua cũng lắm gian truân vì cả tháng hơn mới có hàng. Khi có thì thiếu này thiếu kia, motor quay không êm. Nhưng người bán cũng cố gắng khắc phục, gởi cho đủ linh phụ kiện, cho dù mất đâu 3 tháng gì đó nên em cho qua. Motor không êm thì em chẵng biết sao.. chỉ là khi test thấy không báo error, test lúc lâu thì thấy trơn tru trở lại, chắc các ổ bi lâu ngày không quay nên nó trơ ra.
> 
> Về cái ảnh.. Riêng em thì nghĩ bác Kem cũng muốn anh em vui vẻ, khuây khỏa nên mới mất công ngồi làm cái hình con l.... ấy để anh em cười xả tress thôi. Em không bấm thanks cho cái ảnh ấy.. nhưng quả thật em cũng *chết cười với nó* hehe. Nên để hay xóa em không có ý kiến 
> 
> Cũng nhờ AD move mấy cái bài viết phía sau không liên quan đến chủ đề của bác Kem qua mục khác cho nó thoáng.


bo công suất đổi qua đổi lại em thấy ko sao, nhưng có vấn đề chút chỗ các scale đo, ví dụ như do dòng <> nó lại liên quan đến PID cái sẵn bên trong ( torque PID) nếu có thay được em nghĩ nó chạy ko ngon vì ko áp gian PID của 50w cho 100w được

b.r

----------


## CKD

> bo công suất đổi qua đổi lại em thấy ko sao, nhưng có vấn đề chút chỗ các scale đo, ví dụ như do dòng <> nó lại liên quan đến PID cái sẵn bên trong ( torque PID) nếu có thay được em nghĩ nó chạy ko ngon vì ko áp gian PID của 50w cho 100w được


Cái này hình như nằm trên bo điều khiển ấy, không nằm trên bo công suất.. vì khi đổi bo thì nó chạy vẫn vậy  :Wink:  Bị tèo công suất mấy bộ, chết phần nguồn điều khiển.
Nếu liên quan đến PID thì chắc chuyển qua tuning tay chắc được. Khi đó nó cho phép mình thiết lập lại moment quán tính của rotor. Vụ này chưa thử.. nhưng có cắm con 200W vào driver 100W để chạy tạm thời, cả encoder 13/17 bit cũng tự nhận biết. Mọi thứ đều thấy Ok, tuning & chạy. Chưa thấy báo quá tải.. chắc tại dùng chưa hết tải  :Smile: 

Tiện cũng xin nói thêm là.. có một số Yaskawa Sigma II tháo máy không cách gì tuning được. Tất cả tham số tuning đều bị lock và không vào được. Vụ này không biết có cái param nào lock lại không.. hay vì lý do gì. Chổ ông Thiện ngồi ngâm cả nữa ngày vẫn không vào được chế độ tuning. Cái này chắc phải rà xoát param may ra  :Wink: 

PS: nhắc mới nhớ.. cụ NS có cần hardware để test cái VFD không? Trong kho hình như còn lưu giữ 2 con driver đã ra đi.
- Yaskawa sigma II 200W. Con này hình như công suất rời hết, chết mất phần nguồn điều khiển.
- Mitsubishi MR-J2S thì phải. Con này hình như công suất là 1 module.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cảm ơn các bác.
 Em cũng có ý kiến nhờ ADMIN di dời hoặc xóa luôn những bài viết "KHÔNG ĐÚNG VỚI CHỦ ĐỀ" của em. Thành thật xin lỗi và cảm ơn!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Về việc mấy Driver 50w em không ngại, vì em cũng đang dư mấy con động cơ 50w. để nó làm vào việc khác (Em nhiều việc dùng đến bọn này), mà em thích thì em tạo ra 1 cái dự án là xong béng. Chỉ có bực vì nó không đúng như mình mong muốn thôi, hơn nữa tự nhiên lại dở cái khung máy ra, chật nhà mà vẫn chưa có động cơ cho em nó.
 Có điều là đúng như bác CKD nói, đại khái là "em quá tham vọng", vụ này nhờ các bác hướng dẫn thêm cách tuning để được mở mang thêm đầu óc. chứ _ỷ lại vào khoa học công nghệ_ cũng không phải là hay lắm  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Tiện hôm nào bác NgocAnh chỉ em cách phay cái gá kẹp cho con spindle thụy sĩ mà không nhảy vạch nào với. Mua spindle không có gá kẹp làm hơi bị run tay.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Tiện hôm nào bác NgocAnh chỉ em cách phay cái gá kẹp cho con spindle thụy sĩ mà không nhảy vạch nào với. Mua spindle không có gá kẹp làm hơi bị run tay.


 Con spindle là bác mua của em ấy hả? Hình như em đã thấy cái gá của nó ở đâu đó, nhưng nặng lắm. Cái này em đã nói trước với bác là không có gá kẹp rồi nhé, nên bác không kiện được em  :Big Grin: 
 Em hôm rồi bới đống động cơ đã nhìn thấy nó. em sẽ về tìm lại, nhưng nói trước là em không chịu tiền ship đâu nhé.

----------

occutit, ppgas

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thêm một vài hình ảnh cho sinh động. Cảm ơn ADMIN.









 Con 200w (02ADA) là hàng chính hiệu của em. nhãn được bo góc và nét chữ rất thật. không phủ bóng, còn con 01ADA thì mác được phủ một lớp uv lên cái nhãn rất bóng
[/QUOTE]

----------


## cnclaivung

em thì ứa chơi mấy cái nick mới cho chắc ăn, a.e một nhà làm ăn thấy gúm quá,

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Tiện hôm nào bác NgocAnh chỉ em cách phay cái gá kẹp cho con spindle thụy sĩ mà không nhảy vạch nào với. Mua spindle không có gá kẹp làm hơi bị run tay.


 Tình hình là em đã ... "phay " xong cho bác hoàn chỉnh rồi đây. Có điều nặng lắm nhé, bằng thép thuôn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đồ xịn gớm, hình như là quay 1 vòng nó xuống 20 micro thì phải, phay mạch in chỉnh ngon nhỉ

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Anh đã tìm ra rồi hả ??? cục này nguyên bản trên web hơn 600 Euro , cái cục này đi kèm với spindle fischer hồi trước em bán đó.... cái clip kẹp này có thể chỉnh cao độ bằng tay để set Z chuẩn đó.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác Anh đã tìm ra rồi hả ??? cục này nguyên bản trên web hơn 600 Euro , cái cục này đi kèm với spindle fischer hồi trước em bán đó.... cái clip kẹp này có thể chỉnh cao độ bằng tay để set Z chuẩn đó.


 Vụ này em trúng lớn rồi  :Big Grin:  , Cảm ơn bác Nam nhé

----------


## occutit

Ôi mẹ ơi, bác Nam đốt nhà quá  :Frown: (

----------


## Nam CNC

đốt nhà gì ? cái này có gì mới đâu , lúc trước bán cho bác ấy cũng nói cho bác ấy biết mà , bác ấy giỡn thôi , bác ấy tiếc thì còn lâu mới bán con spindle , bác ấy thích mấy con airbearing hơn. Nhớ không lầm trong cái thớt này bác ấy nói nếu tìm ra thì tặng cho chú cu bé tí ti mà.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## occutit

Ôi, thanks bác Ngoc Anh nhiều nhiều. Em đang đau đầu vì cái gá spindle đây, he he.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Ôi, thanks bác Ngoc Anh nhiều nhiều. Em đang đau đầu vì cái gá spindle đây, he he.


 Như em đã nói, em tìm thấy sẽ gửi cho bác, em để cũng chật nhà chẳng làm gì. Nhưng bác phải chịu tiền ship đấy. Cái này nặng lắm  :Big Grin:  , mà bác muốn chuyển nhanh hay chuyển chậm vậy?

----------

occutit

----------


## occutit

Thanks bác, Chuyển chậm bác ạ. Bác cứ để tiền ship người nhận trả  :Big Grin: . Mấy hôm nay em đang run sợ vụ gia công cái đầu gá spindle này đây :P Nặng thì em không sợ vì em đang muốn đôn cái Z lên tầm 25kg. cái spindle vẫn còn nhẹ quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngọc Anh  , đang nhờ ông chú Kia lục tìm mấy con airbearing đẹp đẹp , nếu còn muốn lấy thì hú trước nhé , để dặn chú ấy để riêng ra.

----------

